# Hollinger: Dirk is MVP



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://espn-mp3-od.andomedia.com/espnpod2/espnradio/dailydish/dailydish070102.mp3

Also talks about JHo a bit in the MIP discussion.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

If your the best player on the best team it usually gives you a strong case for MVP, and I hope Dirk wins it.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

....... but Dallas can win against good teams without Dirk, as they've demonstrated against the nugs.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

MVP is how valuable the player is to the team, right?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> MVP is how valuable the player is to the team, right?


Most marketable player. :whistling:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Most marketable player. :whistling:


LOL... I think DWade is more marketable than Nash though...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm gonna throw out Arenas' name as well as Duncan's.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I dont think Dirk will win it. I would LOVE to see him win, but I think with the emergance of Josh his MVP contending days are over. Dirks numbers have gone down because hes not carrying the team anymore. 

One of the guys who has suprised me this year is Zach Randolph. Hes doing awesome this year. Hes not going to win the MVP though because his team doesnt win. Arenas and Duncan are also top contenders


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Gimme Gilbert personally. I've always been a fan of the guy, Gilbertology makes me lol and his underdog...ness appeals to a lot of peple.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> ....... but Dallas can win against good teams without Dirk, as they've demonstrated against the nugs.


I don't think the Nuggets are a good measure with so many players out :biggrin:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah thats sorta true,, we arent at our full potential with 2 of our best players suspended,, but we shouldnt of lost that game @ home against Dallas, not saying that Dallas isnt good, becuase they are the best team, but we gave up a lead that we shouldve held onto...Congrats to the Mavs though,, second favourite team anyway so it doesnt bother me


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I don't think the Nuggets are a good measure with so many players out :biggrin:


ANY team with AI and Camby on the court is to be feared......


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

melo4life said:


> yeah thats sorta true,, we arent at our full potential with 2 of our best players suspended,, but we shouldnt of lost that game @ home against Dallas, not saying that Dallas isnt good, becuase they are the best team, but we gave up a lead that we shouldve held onto...Congrats to the Mavs though,, second favourite team anyway so it doesnt bother me


I love the AI/Camby combo. I also like the Melo/JR Smith/Camby combo. but..... jury is still out for AI/Melo/Camby combo. I feel bad for JR Smith. He *WAS* having a career year, but now he probably won't see the ball much.

That little Boykins filled in quite nicely though...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> ANY team with AI and Camby on the court is to be feared......


True, but it was must win game nonetheless :whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> True, but it was must win game nonetheless :whoknows:


LOL... I thought you might say:

... but a team with JET, JHo, Devin, and Damp is to be feared MORE.

:biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

ANY team with JET, JHo, Devin, and Damp on the court is to be feared......


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL... now we are on the same page!

:cheers:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> I feel bad for JR Smith. He *WAS* having a career year, but now he probably won't see the ball much.
> 
> That little Boykins filled in quite nicely though...


He'll get a few less shots, but he doesn't necessarily have to have the ball to operate due to his shooting ability. I think numbers wise he'll go down, but I think he'll potentially be just as valuable on any given night as he has been. This move helped everyone on the team, even him. He'll get less shots, but the shots he will get will be wide open or up against a weak defender.


----------

